

Iranians are banned from khanacademy.org by google - yassersouri
http://imgur.com/1Bviz.png
Like many other websites hosted on Google's server, this one also gives us in Iran a 403 Forbidden error.
======
_delirium
It's hosted on Google App Engine, which blocks Iran:
[https://groups.google.com/group/google-
appengine/browse_thre...](https://groups.google.com/group/google-
appengine/browse_thread/thread/64f851bed71ff25d?pli=1)

~~~
Leynos
Does that mean that by hosting any dynamic web content in the US that is
accessible by users in Iran you are breaking export laws?

~~~
_delirium
I don't think it would, and it doesn't look like other Google services like
Gmail block Iran. I could see how it'd violate export laws to allow Iranian
users to host apps on GAE, but it's weird that they block web users from
_accessing_ apps on GAE.

